# S&W Factory Refinishing



## Sureshot45 (Jul 3, 2008)

Has anyone had S&W refinish a revolver? What was the turnaround and how were the results?


----------



## Sureshot45 (Jul 3, 2008)

"Self," I said to myself, "the guy at S&W Performance Shop says it takes about 4-6 weeks and costs about $200."


----------



## kev74 (Mar 22, 2008)

That sounds very reasonable.


----------

